# Baiting minnow traps



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Got lots of minnows in my canal and I think the trout are keyed in on them - too small to throw a cast net on, - what's the best bait for a minnow trap? Seems like they are not interested in anything I put in there.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

stupid as it sounds -corn bread


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

doesn't sound stupid at all...everything loves cornbread! I'll give it a shot!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Tie a piece of fatty chicken back in the middle of the trap (so the chicken wont float to the top). Brings em in, always worked great for me.



Skip


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I have used just bread.*


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

also along with corn bread/bread....oatmeal.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep cornbread. But first ya have to take a bite out of the cornbread before placing it into the trap. Just a luck kind of thing,go head,call me superstitious.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

For bull minnows we always use fresh crushed blue crabs. good luck


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

take some fish flakes and squish them into some bread make dough balls


----------



## BLUEWATER LADY (Feb 1, 2009)

We take a can of dog food poke some holes in the can and place it in your trap you will have pin fish,mud minnows and it works good.


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

shrimp heads work great u can get all u want at patti s


----------

